# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  رشته تحصیلی

## amir_taraneh25

سلام.
ببخشید من سوم دبیرستان هستم و بین تجربی و ریاضی دو دل هستم به هردو علاقه دارم و قوی هستم نمی دونم کدومو انتخاب کنم راستش واسه اینده شغلیش نگرانم
میشه راهنمایی کنید که کدوم رشته اینده شغلیش تضمینی هستش و کدوم درامد بهتری داره
من عاشق مهندسی مکانیک و داروسازی و پزشکی هستم 
اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## amir_taraneh25

کسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسی نیس کمک کنه؟ :Yahoo (2):  :Y (543):

----------


## myum

سلام
ببین داداش من خودم تجربی خوندم و از دوتا رشته هم به خاطر بازار کار انصراف دادم(شیمی کاربردی و زمین شناسی)
تو تجربی سه حالت داره یا دکتر میشی یا بیکار  یا تو سری خور !
اگه دکتر شدی (یا داروساز) که نونت تو روغنه اما اگه رشته پیراپزشکی قبول شدی که باید تا آخر عمرت زیر دست و تو سری خور بشی(البته بغیر از علوم آزمایشگاهی) بقیه رشته ها هم که تکلیفشون مشخصه بیکار بی عار می چرخی یا باید با یه حقوق 700 - 800 سر کنی !

دیگه خود دانی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## J A V A D

دوست عزیز ببین بیشتر به چه زمینه ای علاقه داری
دوس داری بهت بگن مهندس یا دکتر؟
دوس داری وارد صنعت بشی یا نه؟
دوس داری...
تنها کسی که میتونه جواب بده شمائی
فقط اینم بگم که قبولی تو دانشگاه با رشته ریاضی راحتتره ولی اگه تو رشته تجربی درس بخونی شاید با پرستاری هم از خیلی ها جلوتر باشی
بازم خود دانی

----------


## v73

سلام
باید بگم اگه رشته ی تجربی رو انتخاب کردی باید جدی درس بخونی که توی اون سه رشته ی اولش قبول بشی تا خیالت راحت باشه از نظر آینده ی شغلی
رشته ی ریاضی هم از نظر بازار کار تقریبا برای پسرهر بد نیست ولی دخترها یکم سختشونه
اگر تصمیمت تجربیه یه راه هم هست که توی این رشته اول ریاضیت رو خوب تقویت کن،بعد تابستون تغییر رشته بده به تجربی که خیلی عالی میشه
انتخاب با خودت 
موفق باشید

----------


## amir_taraneh25

سلام بچه ممنون از راهنماییتون خودم رشته ریاضی رو انتخاب کردم  به نضرتون ی مهندس عالی و 20 مکانیک می تونه اندازه ی پزشک پول دربیاره؟

----------

